# theory Why the over lap?



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Just for the sake of stiring some memories up from the celler I am asking the question.

Why did the powers that bee build a model 20 tractor? It used the same engine and sheet metal as the 81 other than the govener and power lift for the cultivaters.They continued to build the 81 in row crop till 1948 while the 20 started in 1946 and finished in 1948 when the 22 came out.


What Ya'll think??????

 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The lower end of the farm equipment market would not be ignored in the new line, 
either. Replacing the Pacemaker and Challenger in this capacity were the MH 81 
and MH 82, which, much like with the MH 101, were very similar in design and 
varied in some of the features and options. And to target the even smaller 
tractor market, Massey-Harris signed an agreement to distribute the General, a 
small tractor manufactured by the Cleveland Tractor Company. The General was to 
be sold by Massey-Harris dealers in select areas. The deal ended in failure not 
long after it was made, however, and the little General would not turn out to be 
very successful for Massey-Harris. But they would return to the low-end market 
in the post-war years. Massey-Harris 81 / 82
Designed as smaller versions of the popular MH 101
MH 81 Produced from 1941-1948
MH 82 Produced from 1941-1946



<http://www.ssbtractor.com/features/MH_44.jpg> Massey Harris Pony, 20, 22, 30, 44 / 744, 55, 21, 23, I-162
Featured a variety of Massey-Harris designed engines
Diesel engines available on some through the Perkins P6 engine
Massey-Harris 44 was the best-selling tractor of the new line
Model numbers suggest the relative power of each tractor
MH 20 Produced from 1946-1948, MH 22 Produced from 1948-1952
MH 30 Produced from 1946-1955, MH 44 Produced from 1946-1954
MH 55 Produced from 1946-1954, MH 21 Produced from 1952-1953
MH 23 Produced from 1952-1956, MH I-162 Produced in 1953



Alley there were a few differences as noted in the above paragraphs from the antique section of the link.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

The question is/was why was the model 20 built since it is basicly the 81 with a change in the govener on the Cont. 124 cid L head engine. And a new lift system for the cultivaters.
Why not just make the small changes to the 81 until the 22 was built.

****The general was to be built for a different company. It was built by Avery in the end and sold thru Monkey Wards, Avery And the Cleveland tractor company for a short time.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I am not sure that question can be answered unles you have a way into who evers head and I suppose that would be way more of a hill to climb than I am sure that I want climb.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Were always talking about that question when we go to the shows. Of course it is only massey people that have that question in their heads.
 Al



Since tomorrow is going to be a busy day for me.Kare and I want to wish all the Massey people out there and all the rest a safe Holiday season.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l got a 20 row do not know why but no 81 between 46-47 were made in row crop but did in 48


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

The first 100 20s accually had the same govornor as the 81. so they were the exact same tractor for a while. the power lift for the cutlivator was also the same on both tractors.


----------

